# Finnish baking terminology



## akana

I was making some pannukakkua the other morning, and it got me wondering about how to say a few basic baking phrases in Finnish:

Crack an egg
Crack six eggs
Separate the yolks from the whites
Sift the flour
Sprinkle flour
Whisk/beat the eggs
Preheat the oven
A pinch of salt
Add salt to taste
Bake until golden brown

Kiitos vielä kerran!


----------



## hui

My suggestions:

Crack an egg = _riko muna_
Crack six eggs = _riko kuusi munaa_
Separate the yolks from the whites = _erottele keltuaiset_ (I see no need for "from the whites": _valkuaisista_)
Sift the flour = _siivilöi jauhot_
Sprinkle flour = _ripottele jauhoja / jauhoa_
Whisk/beat the eggs = _vatkaa munat_
Preheat the oven = _lämmitä uuni _(I see no need for *pre*heat: _*esi*lämmitä_)
A pinch of salt = _ripaus suolaa_
Add salt to taste = _lisää suolaa maun mukaan_
Bake until golden brown = _paista kullanruskeaksi

_


----------



## akana

This time it was pecan bars...here's a few more terms I couldn't find.

bars (kind of like a shallow, somewhat dense cake, baked in a rectangular pan)
one eighth teaspoon
one quarter teaspoon
tablespoon
baking powder
baking soda
crust (pohja? kuori?)
brown sugar

Paljon kiitoksia!


----------



## Finland

Hello!

bars (kind of like a shallow, somewhat dense cake, baked in a rectangular pan) --> We'd probably say kakku or kuivakakku, but it depends on the recipe.
one eighth teaspoon --> kahdeksasosa teelusikallista
one quarter teaspoon --> neljäsosa teelusikallista
tablespoon --> ruokalusikka / ruokalusikallinen
baking powder --> leivinjauhe
baking soda --> ruokasooda
crust (pohja? kuori?) --> usually (rapea) kuori or pinta, although if it is on the bottom, why not (rapea) pohja
brown sugar --> ruskea sokeri, tumma sokeri

HTH
S


----------



## DrWatson

Finland said:


> brown sugar --> ruskea sokeri, tumma sokeri, fariinisokeri


----------

